
Oracle Joins CNCF, and Releases Kubernetes on Oracle Linux - geodel
https://www.infoq.com/news/2017/09/oracle-joins-cncf
======
geodel
Along with the news that Oracle donated JavaEE to Eclipse foundation,
Container will now mean Linux containers even for Oracle instead of Java EE
app containers.

